# Connector Corrosion



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

This past Sunday I found a bunch of corrosion in the connector for my Garmin EchoMap 50 and could not get the unit to power up after cleaning the plug as best I could with with corrosion x and a wire brush. Apparently my leaving the battery switch on overnight with enough residual salt from all the spray I took on Saturday was enough to corrode the positive terminal.

I guess the lesson learned is to either wash the boat off with fresh water every night (tough away from home or car wash), leave the connector attached, or flush mount the unit so the connectors are inside the console. AND turn the battery switch off to prevent the salt from forming on the positive terminal.

New cable is on the way for $30.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah its a problem. I take my chartplotter off every time I use the skiff. And I am not happy about having to do that but worried about theft if I leave it on the boat.

The problem is that the connectors use such small pins that sooner or later they are going to have a problem either breaking off or bending to where you can't connect the unit. I have already had to bend a pin back very gently in order to get it on. I am really careful to make sure all the pins are straight before I try and connect it but this has me worried.


----------



## snooks (Sep 21, 2009)

use dielectric grease on both connections and that should help


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> use dielectric grease on both connections and that should help


What he said... The grease will eliminate your problems..


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

turning the battery off after use helps a lot, at least it was an easy fix and didn't happen when on the water


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> turning the battery off after use helps a lot, at least it was an easy fix and didn't happen when on the water


New cable didn't totally fix the problem. Had numerous abnormal powerdowns the last couple trips out, so Garmin is sending a warranty replacement unit.

I think the connector location on the Echomap 50 is too low, and causes the cable to hit the mounting gimble when tiling the unit upwards for viewing while standing. After travelling across miles of chop, wakes, and the occasional manatee I'm guessing the connections between the pins and the circuit board have gotten jarred loose.

Flush mounting would eliminate this problem, but I like the capability of rotating the unit around on the console so I can see it from the bow.


----------



## sbinckes (Dec 25, 2012)

Here's an interesting tip on dielectric grease usage (even if the guy narrating does sound like 'Stafano' from Lemony Snitcket's!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-542IYGBbpg


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

and then there is this one......


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhl3bLzgq9A


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Wiki states not to use it on the contacts.


WD40, CRC2-36 or Corrosion Block are my go to products


----------



## sbinckes (Dec 25, 2012)

Hmm, I would have thought an electrical contact cleaner after you've used some rubbing alcohol (IPA) first? 
Anything oil based is going to attract dirt & dust!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

WD cause it is cheap.

The only thing that beats salt air is oil or silicone. I can live w/ dust but salt ruins the day.

It is funny but I have used WD for decades to spray my outboards innards and have never had a problem and it has kept everything purty......


----------

